# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - November, December, January



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I hope sometime I can be so lucky to be in Grand Canyon when a high flow is happening.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm curious, since it was mentioned somewhere in an earlier posting that the total annual MAF volume won't be affected by the HFE, (and the average predicted flows for Dec and Jan look ?close to normal or even high), if there will be some Low Flow Experiments later in the spring?

Jon


----------

